# I have a problem



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a problem with selling my animals or giving them away because I get emotionally attached


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

James, you aren't the only one. I'm the same way. Sometimes, I just have to bite the bullet and do what has to be done. I held a sweet chicken yesterday and petted her all the while knowing I was going to have to cull her( acsites). I don't know why she had it but I think it was a rooster injury. He's going to another home when I can find one.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I try not to get attached to them, that's why I dont name them. I messed up and named my Black Star. Even though I didnt name my BR's, and they are over 3 years old... they are my favorites. So much for not getting attached. Epic fail.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

It is a sad day for me when I have to cull a bird or sell cockerels. It is difficult ending a life you took much time helping.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Why not give them away


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> Why not give them away


You might have answered your own problem.

I HAVE given birds away. I either gave them to someone else or taken them to a feed store for resale. (Not sick birds.)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would never knowingly give a sick animal away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> I have a problem with selling my animals or giving them away because I get emotionally attached


Alot of us get attached to our birds,too.I won't give/sell any except extra roosters.That's why I'm at my limit with 29 birds.My hens stay here because not everybody treats chickens right and they have a good life here.The chickens next door,not so much.They're not even fed on a regular basis,their pen is smaller than my water bed and they all look bad.Last year one of their hens defected to my flock.Her name is Buffy and she was suffering from vent gleet and fer butt was bare.I cleared up the infection and she is now a good looking Buff Orpington(I think).She runs and hides when here ex-coop mates come over.She ain't dumb!!!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> Why not give them away


I take that to mean the cockerels. I won't give them away for the same reason animal shelters don't give dogs away for free.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I had a problem giving away cockerels and ended up with 7 total. I am now down to the last one-not including silkies. It was 7 cockerels, 7 pens, 7 pens with hens.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Why didn't you keep them together when you hatched them


----------

